# Are Endler's Livebearers hard to find?



## firemouth (Dec 30, 2009)

Are Endler's Livebearers hard to find?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In stores, maybe, in fish clubs, no.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've yet to see endlers in real person yet


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Got a bunch at Neptunes Reef in Gardena, CA seems they always have em. wierd looking fish. Like someone decided they wanted to make "spin art" with fish random splotches of random colors on a guppy like fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I went to a fish auction. Endler's Livebearers were up for bidding almost every other auction. A lot of pet stores don't carry them, but they are popular to the hobby.


----------

